# Avian X HDR Jake vs LCD Half Strut Jake Review



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

So how do these two decoys stack up against each other? Let's find out! 
https://youtu.be/BhezbYxdusE

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

